# need new drag radials for my 1970 gto



## gto455 (Feb 7, 2008)

*i have a 70 gto and i want to upgrade the rear tires with some mickey thompsons et street drags and my rim is a 15x8 and the tire size is 275/60/15 and i want to know if this tire will fit nicely under the wheel well i and i dont want it to rub against it so if anyone has any suggestions i would like to hear them and if these tires do not fit then i will get the 255/60/15 thanks.*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
The difference between those two tires is height, not width. The 275 and 255 is the size around, the 60 is the width, so if you want more rubber on the road, possibly you may want 275/50/15. I`ve also found if the tires rub when you gun the throttle and the back of the car sqauts down, a set of air bags inside the rear springs will keep the a$$ end from from squatting down under accelleration without jacking up the back bumper.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> The difference between those two tires is height, not width. The 275 and 255 is the size around, the 60 is the width, so if you want more rubber on the road, possibly you may want 275/50/15. I`ve also found if the tires rub when you gun the throttle and the back of the car sqauts down, a set of air bags inside the rear springs will keep the a$$ end from from squatting down under accelleration without jacking up the back bumper.


Thats not how i understand it.

I've always known it as: 
tire width in milimeters / % of the width as height off the rim / and rim size

so a 275 will be 275 mm wide and a 255 will be 255 mm wide, you get the picture.

EDIT: this site explains it: Tire Size Description


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Tri-Power said:


> Thats not how i understand it.
> 
> I've always known it as:
> tire width in milimeters / % of the width as height off the rim / and rim size
> ...


Thanks for that Tri-Power!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Thanks for that Tri-Power!! :cheers


 In the old days we used to get the rear shortened....this is probably more expensine than it is worth (?). ....maybe you could get some wheels with negative offset, so the tires won't hit the wheel well edge....


----------

